# swi prolog 7.2.3, but 7.4.1 out, and 7.5.2 dev



## capitalism (Mar 30, 2017)

lang/swi-pl seems to be lagging behind. Who's the maintainer?

Is it hard to port?

Ubuntu is too terrible to consider switching too.


----------



## talsamon (Mar 30, 2017)

capitalism said:


> whos the maintainer?


The mail address is in the port Makefile. You
can contact the maintainer direct or open a PR with an update
request.
I can provide an inofficial update to 7.4.1.(no guarantee).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2017)

capitalism said:


> lang/swi-pl seems to be lagging behind. Who's the maintainer?




```
dice@molly:~ % cd /usr/ports/lang/swi-pl/
dice@molly:...ports/lang/swi-pl % make maintainer
johans@FreeBSD.org
```



> Is it hard to port?


Sometimes.  But most of the time it's fairly straightforward. 

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------

